# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Hỏi về mài dao

## huanpt

Em mua được 1 ít dao loại này, nhưng nó 90 độ, em muốn mài lại thành 60 độ hoặc 55 độ. 
Với bậc thợ và thị lực hiện tại, khả năng sẽ cân sắt vụn hết.
Có bác nào nhận làm giúp em vụ này không? Em cần mài 10 con.

THks các bác.

----------


## huuminhsh

ai bảo bác ham hố hốt hết mấy con dao vát mép của tụi em chi.h có chia cho mỗi người 1 ít ko nè kaka

----------


## kyoauto

Con này mà làm có khi còn cao hơn cả tiền mua đấy

----------

